# mod_rewrite für Werbelink



## Sasser (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich möchte gern ein paar Links kürzen und diese sehen folgendermaßen aus:

http://domain.de/video/123
http://domain.de/pic/123

In der index.php sollen dann diese Links behandelt werden. Dabei ersetzt "video" und "pic" die Variable "type" und die hintere Zahl die Variable "id". Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, ohne dass sich das auf die komplette Webseite auswirkt.


----------



## threadi (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht denn dein Versuch dazu aus?


----------

